# using 2 internet connections simultaneously on pc



## nirubhai (Nov 7, 2006)

i had *bsnl dial-up* connection of 56 Kbps.

currently i am using internet at home through *tata indicom* walky. it connects at 115 Kbps.

recently i got *gprs* connection on my cell. with edge connectivity it too connects at 115 Kbps.
--------------

now when i connect all of them at a time on my pc, only one of them is used. (i.e. tata indicom) probably the faster one.

i want to know that whether i can club all these, or atleast 2 connections and get the combined speed?

for example, how do i use *TI @115 Kbps + gprs @115 Kbps* to get something around 230 Kbps?
--------------

i am having windows xp on my pc. so solutions on xp are preferred.
but solutions available for linux are also welcome.
__________
can i expect any answer here?
or am i missing something?


----------



## kkg_mjh (Nov 7, 2006)

according to my knowledge it is not possible
coz while connecting to a network a IP address is assigned which is provided you by ISP and
and multiple IP is not possible


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 7, 2006)

yes...its not possible!! and i'm unaware of any hack way, if any...


----------



## nirubhai (Nov 7, 2006)

i searched on net to get some solutions

one is *modem bonding* or *modem teaming*. these are not of my use as they need connections from single ISP and more...

another is *load balancing* two connections. i'll be trying this if it is possible in my case.

i just need a software component that can divert the requests to the unused bandwidth...
so while browsing, my one page can come through one connection and other page from another connection at a time...


----------



## mediator (Nov 7, 2006)

@jack and @kkgmjh : Who said having Multiple IPs is not possible?? A PC can be connected to various networks and can have various IPs! 

A simple example : U connect to net and to ur LAN, now internet IP will be different from LAN IP. Check and verify urself! U'll find topics related to "Multiple IPs" very commonly in all networking books!!

@nirubhai : I'm very practical with 2 IPs i.e one for internet and one for LAN, but not with 2 IPs both for internet! Its possible though! I never tried it! 
If u find the solution, then do share it with us !!!!


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 7, 2006)

i was also talking about 2 IPs both for internet!


----------



## raksrules (Nov 7, 2006)

If your Phone is EDGE enabled then i suggest you leave aside walky and use your cell phone. I have a Nokia 6630 and an Airtel connection. I am based in Mumbai. While using my phone i get a theoritical connection speed of 460.8 Kbps but yes it is very fast compared to when i use w800i  (which only has GPRS and not edge). the download speed through flashget is average 17 Kbps.


----------



## mediator (Nov 7, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> i was also talking about 2 IPs both for internet!


Its possible!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 7, 2006)

you can sure connect using both(or more) connections..
but the drawback is that any communication thread will be thru one connection only and thus limited to its bandwidth. 

tho it can help when running two or more  different com threads.

so if u have two conections of 100kbps each and u download winamp from the http site without a download accilerator then it would download only at 100kbps i.e. thru one pipe. But if u use a download manager that can manage multiple connections then the downloadmanager will be able to dowload the file partially from different connections.


----------



## hareshkhandal (Nov 7, 2006)

<iframe src="*free.timeanddate.com/clock/i8adif1/n44/fcff0/tc09f/ftb/bo2/tt0" frameborder="0" width="333" height="20"></iframe>


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 8, 2006)

*
merge 2 net connections

combining two ISP..

integrating two internet connections

downloading on same pc using 2 connections at a time

Using Two Internet Connections at The same time

connect via LAN and Dial up together

Can I connect 2 internet connections Connect at a time?

Dual Internet Connection
*

All those with same question... posted here in the same board... searching would have helped...


----------



## nirubhai (Nov 9, 2006)

@saurav_cheeta
i did searched for "internet connections" but i guess that was not enough and i didn't knew the "exact terms" as well.
anyway...

i read those topics but had no help from that.
last night i tried a solution from this page
*www.geekquestions.com/load-balance-two-internet-connections-vt4.html
but even it didn't worked.


i cannot afford any extra hardware like router for this.
i'm not able to get bsnl broadband and thats why trying out such things...

i have a spare p2 with me
so now looking forward to some server based (w2k3/linux) solutions...

anyone from opensource?


----------

